# visa?



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

I would love to visit Russia. I am currently on a South African passport with a settlement visa for UK in it. what Visa would I need? is it very expensive to visit Russia like eating out and transport hotels? Are people ok with foreigners?


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

you don't need any visa


----------

